# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Check your that your builder/carpenter is legit

## monmic

For those looking for a builder/carpenter in the Central Coast area, steer clear of a shady tradie called Warren Beckhouse of Coastwide Patios in Wamberal and previously Wamberal Beach Constructions. He has been reported to NSW Fair Trading for insurance fraud. The case is still pending so for the moment he still has his licence so could still potentially rip off other victims. He asks for money upfront and then disappears without completing the work. He also does not pay his tradies (even though he has already been fully paid upfront) and so they come after you to get paid. He also falsifies documents such as the Builders Home Warranty Insurance in order to get your loan approved so that the bank can pay him and then when his business goes bust (which I have since discovered has happened at least twice before) you're left out of pocket because you can't even make an insurance claim. 
Lesson learnt: Obtain an original copy of your Builders Home Warranty Insurance and make sure the shady builder has not copied and pasted your details over someone else's existing policy!

----------

